# Brauche Screengröße in pixel angaben



## besucher_heute (19. Okt 2011)

Hallo allerseits

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Spiel zu schreiben , und breüchte mal kurtz die screengröße aktueller handys wie: Iphone , Galaxy 1 ,2, und andere 

ich habe vor das alte Spiel "Mystic 'House" von 1995 oder so umzuschreiben fürs Handy 

es handelt sich hierbei um ein suchspiel wo man sachen im haus suchen muss um den EndGegner zu besigen 

were euch super dankbar wenn ihr mir die screens berscheiben könnt die ich brauche in Pixel


----------



## Fab1 (19. Okt 2011)

Hi,

iPhone 3GS: Auflösung von 480 x 320 Pixeln

iPhone4 u. 4S: Auflösung von 960 x 640 Pixeln

Galaxy S2: Auflösung von 800×480 Pixel

HTC Desige HD (Ace): 800×480 Pixel

HTC Sensation (Pyramid): 540 x 960 Pixel

Die Angaben stammen von verschiedenen Seiten, also ich übernehme keine Garantie :noe:

Gruß GEEK


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Okt 2011)

Es gibt sicher auch eine Funktion (Methode), mit der man die Displaygröße des Telefons ermitteln kann.
In AWT gibts da z.B.

```
Dimension dim = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
```

Da gibts sicher auch etwas Vergleichbares in J2ME.


----------



## The_S (20. Okt 2011)

besucher_heute hat gesagt.:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei ein Spiel zu schreiben , und breüchte mal kurtz die screengröße aktueller handys wie: Iphone , Galaxy 1 ,2, und andere
> 
> ...



Gehts noch? Sind wir Google? Wenn man als Programmierer nicht irgendwie selbstständig an solche allgemein zugängliche Informationen kommt, dann ist man vermutlich auch zum Programmieren unfähig.



GEEK hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> iPhone 3GS: Auflösung von 480 x 320 Pixeln
> 
> ...



Und du hilfst ihm auch noch ...



L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt sicher auch eine Funktion (Methode), mit der man die Displaygröße des Telefons ermitteln kann.



Und nicht mal ein Co-Admin sagt etwas dagegen. Hier wird gegen Leute gemeckert, die *echte Java Probleme* haben, dass sie doch gefälligst mal die Suchfunktion verwenden sollen, aber bei solchen unsinnigen Fragen, die man so auch fast 1zu1 an Google weiterrechen könnte, wird bereitwillig geholfen oder wie?



L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> In AWT gibts da z.B.
> 
> ```
> Dimension dim = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
> ...



Ich denke er wird irgendein Write-Once-In-JavaScript-HTML5-And-CSS-Compile-Everywhere-Tool verwenden. Ansonsten wird eine gemeinsame Codebasis für WinMob 7, Bada, Android, iOS, Symbian, Meego (oder wie der Nokia-Mist heißt), ... wohl kaum hinbekommen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Okt 2011)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Und du hilfst ihm auch noch ...
> 
> Und nicht mal ein Co-Admin sagt etwas dagegen.



Es geht mir nicht darum, ob er diese Frage mit Google hätte lösen können. Vielmehr darum, dass ich ihn darauf aufmerksam machen möchte, dass es möglicherweise eine Code basierte Lösung für seine Frage gibt.
Manchmal sind Ansätze schon verkehrt gedacht.

Aber ich nehme mal an, das wusstest du alles bereits, als du dich hier so energiereich präsentiert hast? :noe:
Eine solche Reaktion halte ich für völlig übertrieben.


----------



## mervolso (27. Okt 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf die höheren Auflösungen die da bald kommen, das Galaxy Nexus wird ja HD, sprich 1280x720 haben, auch wenns ein Pentile Display ist.


----------

